# Clio 172 Cup in Mondial Blue - Correction Detail



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RussZS detailing a Clio!?? Gotta be a first... :lol:

Today's example was a newly stripped out, well cared for example of a 172 Cup in Mondial Blue, lowered on Eibch Springs, with OZ Ultra Leggera wheels, and a very tsteful KTec Stealth Exhaust system. The aftermarket Cobra seats were also lovely, but I didn't manage to get a pic of them 

I thought today would be easy; done loads of Clio's, so no trouble at all... how wrong I was...

When I arrived at Ian's:














































First up, wheels, arches and tyres were washed with AS Smart Wheels, G101 and Tardis.

Then, I snowfoamed with Duragloss 901:










Following this, I hand washed with DG901, rinsed off, clayed with AS Reglaze and Elite Polyclay, removed the tar with Tardis (life saver again today!!), rewashed, then dried.

The clay:










After drying:




























The car was then moved into the car port, for the paint to be assessed, prior to beginning correction. My PD8 showed average readings of c. 180 all over, which is normal for RenaultSport paint.

However, we did have a bit of swirling... :doublesho














































After trying about 5 different combinations, I settled with Menzerna 3.02 on a Sonus SFX1 pad, which gave me this:




























Easy going then... or so I thought. The bonnet and the roof, along with most of the passenger side were an absolute PIG to correct, even though there were no signs of a respray. It took up to 3 hits of 3.02 or Megs 205 on a cutting pad to knock just the swirling out, something which I did with ease on the test panel!!! It just goes to show that no two cars are the same, and in some cases, no two panels!!

I gave up chasing down every last RDS, but must have corrected near 90% of the swirling and defects, which I was pleased with. It wasn't as 'corrected' as I'd like, but given my time limits and the pending frost, I had to do the best I could with the time I had.

I learnt an awful lot today, and became very comfortable with heavy cutting using Megs 105 and a cutting pad, something which I'd always pussy footed around previously.

I refined where necessary with Megs 205 (love this stuff!!).

Here's a few pics after polishing, please excuse the poor lighting:


















































































I finished up with:

- Megs Glass Concentrate on the Glass
- Optimum Opti Seal on the wheels
- CG NLTG on the tyres
- Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic Kit on the paintwork. It's the first time I'd used the full kit, and I was very impressed with how quick and easy it was to use - essential today given how dark it was becoming!

A few afters, again, excuse the lighting:









































































I'm knackered. Hats off to you pro's and full timers, I don't know how you do it. I'll stick to 1 or 2 per month from now on!

Russ


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice Russ you fancy comming up liverpool give me a hand  

atb 

tom


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-tom- said:


> very nice Russ you fancy comming up liverpool give me a hand
> 
> atb
> 
> tom


Yeah course mate, would love to 

I do charge KFC though!! :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice Russ.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice, needs standard rear lights and a new headlight though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stewerty said:


> Very nice, needs standard rear lights and a new headlight though.


Yeah, he's on the case, you should see some of the crap he's had to take off it to get it looking standard again!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Yeah course mate, would love to
> 
> I do charge KFC though!! :lol:


how many buckets is it going to coast :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-tom- said:


> how many buckets is it going to coast :thumb:


Just one mate and maybe some petrol pennies


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice work Russ on a cracking wee car. Ride height looks strange right enough?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Nice work Russ on a cracking wee car. Ride height looks strange right enough?


Have you had a go at correcting yours? The paint is a complete *******!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Just one mate and maybe some petrol pennies


its a deal i will be in touch :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice work russ


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Have you had a go at correcting yours? The paint is a complete *******!


Not yet mate, shall be a job for the Spring along with refurbing my wheels.


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Just read this over on CS!

Cracking work as usual Russ!! I'm gonna attempt the RB this week if the weather holds up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Louise_Clio said:


> Just read this over on CS!
> 
> Cracking work as usual Russ!! I'm gonna attempt the RB this week if the weather holds up


Let me know how you get on please Louise - I've got Boosh coming down from Sheffield for some help doing his soon, and I've only ever had a quick go with RB, and it seemed very difficult to correct too.

I might just do Ford's and Honda's from now on


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Let me know how you get on please Louise - I've got Boosh coming down from Sheffield for some help doing his soon, and I've only ever had a quick go with RB, and it seemed very difficult to correct too.
> 
> I might just do Ford's and Honda's from now on


Oh no!! This will be my first ever attempt at it!!

I'll no doubt post a thread up! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a go at Lora's last August, but gave up after a few combos and just Lime Prime'd it to take the very top swirling off and restore some gloss. It seems like it needs cutting pads and the heavy compounds.

What kit have you got? I know Booshy was struggling with his Rotary, which has me worried!!


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I had a go at Lora's last August, but gave up after a few combos and just Lime Prime'd it to take the very top swirling off and restore some gloss. It seems like it needs cutting pads and the heavy compounds.
> 
> What kit have you got? I know Booshy was struggling with his Rotary, which has me worried!!


I've just got a DA!! I have a lot of patience though!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work Russ. I am a real sucker for Met Blues. Just love the way the light levels affect the colour appearence:thumb:

Top Work


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Lovely...

I have had two 1.5 DCI's in the last year, recently sold a 07 1.5 Sport 106BHP, but would have loved the 2.0 Sport.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers guys 

Russ


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job fella :thumb:


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good work, fancy trying your hand on a V6?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice turnaround


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Russ, looks like it was a late one though?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

pugs9000 said:


> Good work, fancy trying your hand on a V6?


Yeah sure thing! What colour is it? Ph1 or Ph2? I did a BG Ph2 a few weeks ago, and that was certainly a challenge!


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Yeah sure thing! What colour is it? Ph1 or Ph2? I did a BG Ph2 a few weeks ago, and that was certainly a challenge!


Its a ph2 in liquid yellow, i can get it looking ok, but i want it how i picked it up which was stunning and for even the alloys to bead.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice correction work as per usual Russ, did you remove much with the heavy cutting compound ?

Good ol' Renault Sport paint being frustrating lol. 

Thats why I want you to assess mine mate :thumb: Gonna have to bite the bullet & book myself a few hours of your time. 

There is a McDs just down the road if that helps as a persuader ? :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you used to have a 197? My mate from Stone with a Focus ST said he's seen a LY V6 near him, and the owner previously had a 197.

This is his car:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153764


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

*TAY* said:


> Nice correction work as per usual Russ, did you remove much with the heavy cutting compound ?
> 
> Good ol' Renault Sport paint being frustrating lol.
> 
> ...


No worries mate, always happy to lend a hand 

Is there a KFC nearby?


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

RussZS said:


> No worries mate, always happy to lend a hand
> 
> Is there a KFC nearby?


No Russ sorry, Mcd's is the best I can do for you. KFC is at least 15+ miles from me mate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Russ :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work russ,giving some of the pros a run for there money


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> great work russ,giving some of the pros a run for there money


Lol, not quite mate - I wish I was that good!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

all the work iv seen you do mate has been spot on :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> all the work iv seen you do mate has been spot on :thumb:


Thanks  I'm gonna send you a Valentine's Card! x

I think I'll keep it to a couple of mates' cars per month though


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks  I'm gonna send you a Valentine's Card! x
> 
> I think I'll keep it to a couple of mates' cars per month though


haha thanks very much russ will be the only one i get 

i got that new autosmart wax yesterday off steve,will try it out tomorrow.

is it still going well on your car?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah mate, very well indeed, great beading in this weather!! Let me know what you think of it. It's so easy to use!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah mate, very well indeed, great beading in this weather!! Let me know what you think of it. It's so easy to use!


sweet! hes a great lad steve,got my autosmart stuff cheaper then the last rep i was getting my stuff from,think i spent about £150 with him and only just spotted the WAX at the last min.


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Did you used to have a 197? My mate from Stone with a Focus ST said he's seen a LY V6 near him, and the owner previously had a 197.
> 
> This is his car:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153764


Not talking about russ are we, had a blue 182 before. Only bloke i can think of in stone that would know about my car history, and yes i had a GW 197 cup before the vee.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

pugs9000 said:


> Not talking about russ are we, had a blue 182 before. Only bloke i can think of in stone that would know about my car history, and yes i had a GW 197 cup before the vee.


Yep Russ  He mentioned your Vee when I was at his on Saturday


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, we do keep bumping into each other in Stone and surrounding area, but for the last month or so the vee has hardly been used. Judging by your location you may bump into us as i have a load of relatives in and around walsall!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quality work Russ! Iz enjoy a good write up.

Chris


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks good


----------

